# New member



## harvestmice (May 26, 2012)

Hi everybody I am just starting out keeping Mice again. In the past from about 10 years old you could always find me with some kind of mouse. Any thing from Voles, Shrews Wood Mice to Fancy Mice. I am picking up some Harvest Mice next weekend so would be greatful for any tips. looling forward to reading all the posts & topics.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! I've never known anyone besides my mother to keep a shrew as a pet lol. She had one she kept in her closet when she was growing up. She was quite fond of it as I recall. Glad to have you!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

welcome, i am new today too, but i have been reading this forum for about 5 months!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Shrews do sound cool, I hope you show us lots of pictures!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

harvestmice said:


> I am picking up some Harvest Mice next weekend so would be greatful for any tips.


Welcome to the forum. I used to breed harvest mice so feel free to start a thread and ask away. There are probably some photos of mine on here somewhere if you do a search.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Shrews? I have only ever heard of them on tv. Time to google them.

Welcome!


----------



## harvestmice (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will add photos soon. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of shrews as it was about 40 years ago when I last had any I do remember they loved worms they would eat from your hands. If any one could tell me if you should keep more than one pair together as I have read conflicting stories on this subject.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

With harvest mice it depends on the gender, age, numbers, space and of course temperament (but you can't know how they take to intros until you try it of course!). Do you mean two 1.1 pairs?


----------



## harvestmice (May 26, 2012)

Keeping 2 pairs 2.2 do they establish a alpha male or alpha pair?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Does are the dominant gender with harvest mice. If you have a cage with 2.2 they will establish a breeding dominant pair and the other pair won't breed unless they are split into their own enclosure as a 1.1 pair. If you left them in with a breeding pair the lower ranking buck could be injured by the other buck so it's better to remove them.


----------



## harvestmice (May 26, 2012)

Thank for this info mousebreeder this is great help thanks very much


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You might also find this interesting: http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


----------

